

Inspiration: Fail to succeed.  - bluishgreen
http://www.menshealth.com/cda/article.do?site=MensHealth&channel=guy.wisdom&category=life.lessons&conitem=03044e632f144110VgnVCM20000012281eac____&page=0&print=true&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.menshealth.com%2Fcda%2Farticle.do%3Fsite%3DMensHealth%26channel%3Dguy.wisdom%26category%3Dlife.lessons%26conitem%3D03044e632f144110VgnVCM20000012281eac____%26page%3D0

======
jsjenkins168
_"Failure makes you ready in ways that success never could."_

This is a very insightful article. Anyone down on a YC rejection or similar
should give it a read.

------
naish
A friend of mine has just released a book on this subject: "The Secret of
Successful Failing." She is currently promoting with a number of bonuses:
<http://www.ginaml.com/bookbonus.htm>

~~~
davidw
That web site looks incredibly spammy.

~~~
naish
Agreed. I said she was a friend, not that she had any taste in web design. She
has a marketing background. That said, the book has some interesting ideas in
it.

~~~
bluishgreen
Not just the web design. But the whole attitude of the page is screaming spam.
If this is a good book that you think people here will like, then inform your
friend to reposition it for this audience.

